# Which type of guitar Should be good for a beginner?



## garywilson456 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello,
I am a beginner and when I start playing guitar after some time my hands and finger tip's are going to hurt, So is this my guitar problem? If yes, then which type of guitar is good for me and for my hands currently I am using an acoustic guitar.

..................................................

best acoustic guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

First of all, welcome to GC. I don't know how long you have been playing and how often or how long you play at one time but this is natural. It usually takes a week or so for the fingertips to get toughened up if you play every day. It takes longer the less time spent each day and longer if it's only a couple of times per week. 

Electric guitars are easier to play as the strings are usually smaller in diameter than an acoustic but once you get your finger tips toughened up, it will get easier on your acoustic. The link below takes you to some YouTube exercises that will help to strengthen your hands and fingers.


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Keep practicing as often as you can. Your fingers will adjust in no time. I do prefer electric as well, I find acoustics awkward.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

The other replies have been very correct in saying your fingers will toughen up with practicing. The key is to practice at least 20 minutes per day. As your finger tips develop callouses you will be able to practice longer each day without pain.

You must also have the string height correct on your guitar. If the neck is attached to the body at the wrong angle , or if the neck is bowed upwards the strings will be too high and require a lot of strength to push them down to the fret. This will cause your finger tips to hurt. String height is also called string action. Ask your teacher or a friend who plays guitar if the action on your strings is correct. The action on a decent guitar can be adjusted by a guitar technician at a store, but sometimes the guitar is not worth fixing.

So keep practicing and have a knowledgable person look at your string action.


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Most hand pain when playing guitar is a bad sign, but burning fingertips is just your body telling you that you need to play more guitar.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 11, 2014)

Finger tips burning are just a right of passage for all guitarist. Lighter gauge strings, nylon strings, and electric guitars are a lot easier on your fingers than regular steel string acoustics. But the general consensus is to just tough it out, once your calluses are built up you won't even notice it.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

looks like spam


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

whywhyzed said:


> looks like spam


from Texas? 
I think you are right


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm guessing he asked the same question to a number of forums, wanting to get the widest possible responses. GC may have been the last on his list since he is in another country.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

100% spam,why would a rank beginner ask about a guitar good for his hands while having a link in his sig to a guitar company that professes to be the "best acoustic guitars" ?


----------

